# Oliver 1013



## explorer22 (Nov 8, 2015)

Looking for input on what you guys think about this machine. The good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help you with your inquiry Ron but I'm sure someone will be along to give you a hand.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

The only thing I know about it is from Amazon reviews, and they aren't good.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

explorer22 said:


> Looking for input on what you guys think about this machine. The good the bad and the ugly.


I have had one for years. It was in my price range & while I wanted the 15" model, it wasn't in my price range. The bed is plenty big for the projects I do. The customer service has been terrific, they really stand behind their product. The software is easy to use. I highly recommend them.


----------

